
What do you think about ntile.app as a platform for knowledgebase? - aleksandrksh
Hi community, I just added the upcoming page of ntile.wiki on producthunt. Сould you give me any thoughts about using such universal tools for creating team knowledgebases?
https:&#x2F;&#x2F;www.producthunt.com&#x2F;upcoming&#x2F;ntile-wiki
======
lara_lv
Great tool. Everything is adaptive and simple at the same time.

------
ViacheslavK
Cool service for knowledge base. I will use it.

